# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  σταντ παπαγάλου

## Andriani

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι γίνεται να μένει ένας παπαγάλος σε στάντ χωρίς κλουβί και να  τρώει να κοιμάται στο σταντ και γενικά να μην μένει στο κλουβί ?\
χωρίς βέβαια να πετάει από δω κι από κει και να αφοεύει    ::   τον τόπο

----------


## kdionisios

Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ πεπριπτωση δεν ειναι καλο για το πουλι να ειναι συνεχεια στο σταντ.
Το κλουβι ειναι το σπιτι τους και τους παρεχει ασφαλεια ειδικα αν ειναι τουλαχιστον μια πλευρα του κολλημενη στον τοιχο.(αν μπει το κλουβι σε γωνια ακομη καλυτερα).
Αν εχεις το πουλι συνεχεια στο σταντ θα αισθανεται εκτεθειμενο συνεχεια και πιστευω πως αυτη η κατασταση θα δημιουργησει αλλα προβληματα.
Οι παπαγαλοι χρειαζοναται αρκετα παιχνιδια γαι να παιζουν και να ασχολουνται.Ποσα παιχνιδια να βαλεις σε ενα σταντ?
Οι παπαγαλοι ¨"γουσταρουν" να σκαρφαλωνουν να κρεμιουνται αναποδα κ.τ.λ. Σε ενα σταντ δεν μπορουν να κανουν ολα αυτα.
Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που τα σταντ ειναι ακαταλληλα για μονιμη κατοικια για εναν παπαγαλο!

----------


## Andriani

ok νταξει μια απλή ερώτηση έκανα

----------


## kdionisios

Κι εγω μια απλη απαντηση σου εδωσα  ::

----------


## Andriani

το είπα φιλικά έτσι γιατί τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω ακούστηκε λίγο επιθέτικο αυτό που έγραψα τεσπα ...
εγώ το έγραψα επείδη είχα απλώς την απόρία

----------


## kdionisios

ολα καλα!  :winky:

----------

